# سؤال مصيري أرجوكم ساعدوني



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*أنا فتاة كنت مسلمة أما الأن عرفت طريق الرب لتعرف على قصتي بأمكانكم  زيارة هذا الرابط* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211759

*ولكن عرفت مأخرا أن زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي يعتبر زنى
و أنا مسيحية في السر لأن محيطي كله متشدد اسلامي ولا يمكنني الزواج بمسيحي بل هو من سابع المستحيلات...
ان تزوجت بمسلم و لكن مع النية أنه زواج مسيحي هل هناك مجال أن  يغفر لى الرب ؟ 

أفيدوني أرجوكم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يونيو 2012)

*السؤال الأهم، هل يمكن تأجيل موضوع الزواج ؟
*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*الرد على Molka Molkan*




Molka Molkan قال:


> *السؤال الأهم، هل يمكن تأجيل موضوع الزواج ؟
> *



*تأجيلة و لكن الى متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عام عامان ثلاث ؟
تأجبل المشاكل ليس حلا بل المشكل يبقى مشكل حتى مع مرور الوقت *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يونيو 2012)

> * تأجبل المشاكل ليس حلا بل المشكل يبقى مشكل حتى مع مرور الوقت *


*الفكرة تكمن في إيجاد حلاً أثناء هذه الفترة.*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الفكرة تكمن في إيجاد حلاً أثناء هذه الفترة.*



هذا ما أسأل عنه يا أخي


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يونيو 2012)

*



هذا ما أسأل عنه يا أخي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا أسأل عن هذه الفترة لكي نستطيع أن نفكر في حل، فهل هى موجودة؟ أم لابد -مثلا- أن تتزوجي منه قريبا جداً؟
انا اسأل عن "الإمكانية"..
*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> وأنا أسأل عن هذه الفترة لكي نستطيع أن نفكر في حل، فهل هى موجودة؟ أم لابد -مثلا- أن تتزوجي منه قريبا جداً؟
> انا اسأل عن "الإمكانية"..
> *



*لا تقلق أخي لدي الفترة اللازمة يمكن أن أتحجج بالدراسة 
لذلك أنا أطلب العون لكي لا أجد نفسي قد فات الأوان على 
*


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2012)

أصبري وانتظري قوة الله وبإذن يسوع كل شيء يُحل بقوة نعمته 
وكل من اتكل عليه لا يخزى في النهاية لأن كل شيء يتحول لمجد اسمه
ولكننا سنشترك في الصلاة لكي يعطيكِ الله الحل ويعمل ما في الصالح حسب مسرة مشيئته ولصالح حياتك
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أصبري وانتظري قوة الله وبإذن يسوع كل شيء يُحل بقوة نعمته
> وكل من اتكل عليه لا يخزى في النهاية لأن كل شيء يتحول لمجد اسمه
> ولكننا سنشترك في الصلاة لكي يعطيكِ الله الحل ويعمل ما في الصالح حسب مسرة مشيئته ولصالح حياتك
> النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
> ​


*
أمين 
و لكن أسأل هل الزواج بغيير مسيحي محرم كليا؟
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> *
> أمين
> و لكن أسأل هل الزواج بغيير مسيحي محرم كليا؟
> *


*
الزواج فى المسيحية رباط مقدس ، يتم بالصلاة ، فكيف تتم الصلاة مع الشخص الغير مؤمن :

مكتوب : [تتزوج بمن تريد فى الرب فقط]

ومكتوب : [ لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين .. أية شركة للنور مع الظلمة ]

++ ولكن إن كانت عائلة موجودة فعلاً ، ثم آمن احد الزوجين ، فإنه يمكنه الإستمرار فى عائلته ، مع الصلاة ، حتى ينعم الله بهذه النعمة على عائلته كلها . + إلاَّ إذا إستحال الأمر ، فيحق للمؤمن أن يفارق الغير مؤمن

*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الزواج فى المسيحية رباط مقدس ، يتم بالصلاة ، فكيف تتم الصلاة مع الشخص الغير مؤمن :
> 
> مكتوب : [تتزوج بمن تريد فى الرب فقط]
> 
> ومكتوب : [ لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين .. أية شركة للنور مع الظلمة


[/SIZE]

أظن أني سأغلق باب الزواج نهائيا[/SIZE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> أظن أني سأغلق باب الزواج نهائيا[/SIZE]



*المستقبل فى يد الله وحده 

وحتى لو خسرت الزواج ، فأفضل لى من خسارة الحياة الأبدية فى ملكوت السموات ، وأفضل لى من المصير الأبدى فى جهنم النار الأبدية

حسم الموقف من الآن أفضل

فإن وجدت أنه يوجد شيئ آخر أهم عندى من أبديتى ، فلن أقدر أن أسير فى مشوارى إلى نهايته ، بل سيصطادنى الشيطان بهذا الشيئ الآخر

إحسبيها كويس وإختارى عن وعى وإقتناع 
*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*المشكل أني أن أجبرت لا أستطيع الا الزواج بمسلم فاليغفر لي الرب*


----------



## چاكس (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> *المشكل أني أن أجبرت لا أستطيع الا الزواج بمسلم فاليغفر لي الرب*



*و هو حتى المسيحية ، ممكن تتزوج من مسلم .. عادى يعنى
سواء كنتى مسيحية او مسلمة ... ممكن تتزوجى من مسلم او مسيحى ... أيه المشكلة !*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *و هو حتى المسيحية ، ممكن تتزوج من مسلم .. عادى يعنى
> سواء كنتى مسيحية او مسلمة ... ممكن تتزوجى من مسلم او مسيحى ... أيه المشكلة !*



ما هم يا علماني قالولى ان اجوزت مسلم يبقى زنا


----------



## چاكس (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> ما هم يا علماني قالولى ان اجوزت مسلم يبقى زنا




*نــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *نــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



أيوه قالولي ان الزواج بغير مسيحي لا يعتر زواج صحيحا


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *و هو حتى المسيحية ، ممكن تتزوج من مسلم .. عادى يعنى
> سواء كنتى مسيحية او مسلمة ... ممكن تتزوجى من مسلم او مسيحى ... أيه المشكلة !*



لا يا اخي الغالي لا يجوز ان تتجوز مسيحيه من مسلم
فهذا زني 

فلا شركه للنور مع الظلام





بربرية قال:


> ما هم يا علماني قالولى ان اجوزت مسلم يبقى زنا



نعم بالفعل هو زني

لكن في حالتك ان اجبرتي علي ذلك
فالله حنون رحيم يعلم ما في القلوب ويقدر الظروف
هدفه خلاصك من الهلاك

فهناك الكثيرين المتزوجين من مسلمين ولكنهم امانوا بالمسيح يسوع مخلصا وفادي لحياتهم ومازالوا مستمرين مع ازوجهم

ولكن ان استطعتي ان تأجلي قرار زواجك لحين سفرك الي اي بلد اخري
فهذا في صالحك بالتاكيد

لا تتسرعي في قرارك مصيري كهذا
وصلي لربنا يرشدك لعمل الصالح
وهو لن يتركك ابدا


----------



## چاكس (7 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا يا اخي الغالي لا يجوز ان تتجوز مسيحيه من مسلم
> فهذا زني
> 
> فلا شركه للنور مع الظلام




*شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح *


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*الرد على +Nevena+*

*شكرا أخي هذا ما كن أبث عنه يأدعو الرب أن يسهل لى السفر و العيش بالخارج و انت لم يحصل فالأب يرف أني مجبرة و ليكن الرب في عوني و عونكم 
*سلام رب السلام


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2012)

اختى العزيزه واضح من طرحك للمشكله انك مستعده ومرتاحه لفكرة الزواج انا مش ملاحظه انك  تعبانه نفسيا ورافضه الشخص  يمكن اكون خاطئه فى تصورى او ادراكى لما بين السطور  لكن اللى عاوزه اقولهولك ان الزواج من غير مسيحى زنى وطبعا مؤكد فى الانجيل واضحه وصريحه الارتباط المسيحيه بمسيحى لكن اللى عاوزه الفت نظرك له ان المشكله مش انك تتجوزى ورجائك يكون ان رب المجد يسامحك ازاى هتصلى وازاى هتبنى بيت واسرة وانتى مش مصارحه جوزك بالحقيقه واطفالك هتسمحى وتقبلى يكونوا فى دين انتى بنفسك متاكده انه اخره ضلال الموضوع اكبر من فكرة زواج يا بربريه اعتقد انه ممكن ترفضى الزواج  او تطلعى اى عيب فى العريس ويكون دا موقفك لحد ما ربنا يتصرف ويحلها صلى لربنا واكيد هو هيتصرف ربنا معاكى .


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> اختى العزيزه واضح من طرحك للمشكله انك مستعده ومرتاحه لفكرة الزواج انا مش ملاحظه انك  تعبانه نفسيا ورافضه الشخص  يمكن اكون خاطئه فى تصورى او ادراكى لما بين السطور  لكن اللى عاوزه اقولهولك ان الزواج من غير مسيحى زنى وطبعا مؤكد فى الانجيل واضحه وصريحه الارتباط المسيحيه بمسيحى لكن اللى عاوزه الفت نظرك له ان المشكله مش انك تتجوزى ورجائك يكون ان رب المجد يسامحك ازاى هتصلى وازاى هتبنى بيت واسرة وانتى مش مصارحه جوزك بالحقيقه واطفالك هتسمحى وتقبلى يكونوا فى دين انتى بنفسك متاكده انه اخره ضلال الموضوع اكبر من فكرة زواج يا بربريه اعتقد انه ممكن ترفضى الزواج  او تطلعى اى عيب فى العريس ويكون دا موقفك لحد ما ربنا يتصرف ويحلها صلى لربنا واكيد هو هيتصرف ربنا معاكى .



*أنت قد فهمت الوضوع خطأ أو أنك لم تقرأ كلامي جيدا 
أنا قلت أني سأتحجج بالدراسة لكي أأجل الموضوع و سأدعو الرب أن يسهل لى السفر الى بلد أخر و أن لم يحدث و أجبرت أن أتزوج مسلم سأطلب من الرب أن يسامحني 
لو كنت مرتاحة لما طرحت المسألة في المنتدى 

*
*سلام رب السلام*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> *شكرا أخي هذا ما كن أبث عنه يأدعو الرب أن يسهل لى السفر و العيش بالخارج و انت لم يحصل فالأب يرف أني مجبرة و ليكن الرب في عوني و عونكم
> *سلام رب السلام



حبيبي انا اخت اسمي نيفين ودا للتوضيح بس

المهم
صلي كتير ربنا يرشدك ويدبرلك الصالح
كحسب ارادته ومشيئته
وصدقيني هتلاقي كل امورك ومشاكلك بالصلاه
تتحل في سلاسه لا مثيل لها
فالصلاه هي مفتاح السماء


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يونيو 2012)

*أختي الغالية ، أنا ضد الزواج قبل إنهاء الدراسة بكل الأحوال ، والنضوج المسبق مطلوب .*
*وأريد أن أطلب منك تأجيل الموضوع الآن ، ربما يتاح لك السفر ، وربما يتاح لك أفضل الحلول التي نلجأ لها ، وهي التعرف بعابر مثلك ، تتزوجان ظاهرياً زواجاً إسلامياً ، ثم تسافرين معه (أو حتى دون سفر إن أمكن) وتتزوجان في كنيسة لتبدأ حياتكما .*

*هذه العائلات هي تشققات بدأناها في جدران المجتمعات الإسلامية ، التي ستعود للمسيح بمشيئة الرب .*


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*الرد على +Nevena+*

+Nevena+
*أسفة و أنا أيضا فتاة 
حماك الرب أختي *


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الغالية ، أنا ضد الزواج قبل إنهاء الدراسة بكل الأحوال ، والنضوج المسبق مطلوب .*
> *وأريد أن أطلب منك تأجيل الموضوع الآن ، ربما يتاح لك السفر ، وربما يتاح لك أفضل الحلول التي نلجأ لها ، وهي التعرف بعابر مثلك ، تتزوجان ظاهرياً زواجاً إسلامياً ، ثم تسافرين معه (أو حتى دون سفر إن أمكن) وتتزوجان في كنيسة لتبدأ حياتكما .*
> 
> *هذه العائلات هي تشققات بدأناها في جدران المجتمعات الإسلامية ، التي ستعود للمسيح بمشيئة الرب .*



*شكرا The Antiochian	
أتمنى من أبى و مخلصي أنت يحقق لى هذا و طبعا دراستي اهم فضلا عن كونها سامية لأدرس لأكون قاضية
سلام رب السلام :999: *​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> +Nevena+
> *أسفة و أنا أيضا فتاة
> حماك الرب أختي *



مفيش داعي للاسف حبيبي
انا عارفه انك فتاه جميله يا قمر
ويحميكي من كل حيل ومحاربات عدو الخير
امين


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش داعي للاسف حبيبي
> انا عارفه انك فتاه جميله يا قمر
> ويحميكي من كل حيل ومحاربات عدو الخير
> امين



دا بس من ذوقك يا نيفين 
الله يحميك أنت كمان دمت في رعاية الرب :t31:


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

صدقينى الحياة بدون المسيح مش تبقى حياة
ربنا يكون معاكى ويحافظ عليكى ويرعاكى


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> صدقينى الحياة بدون المسيح مش تبقى حياة
> ربنا يكون معاكى ويحافظ عليكى ويرعاكى



شكرا أخ سمير


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 يونيو 2012)

[SIZE=[COLOR="Blue"]"4"]الرب وعدنا اكثر من مره بان لانخاف فلا تخافى ابنتى ودعى الامر كله لمن بيده ايضا كل الامر والقى كل همك عليه هو يعول وهذا هو الايمان الخقيقى ان تثقى ان اللى بداء معكى عمل اكيد هيكمله 

 لاننا نفكر ونخطط وفى الاخر هتكون مشئته هو   امين[/COLOR] [/SIZE]


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> [SIZE=[COLOR="Blue"]"4"]الرب وعدنا اكثر من مره بان لانخاف فلا تخافى ابنتى ودعى الامر كله لمن بيده ايضا كل الامر والقى كل همك عليه هو يعول وهذا هو الايمان الخقيقى ان تثقى ان اللى بداء معكى عمل اكيد هيكمله
> 
> لاننا نفكر ونخطط وفى الاخر هتكون مشئته هو   امين[/COLOR]



*أكيد فالتكن مشيئة الرب​*


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> اختى العزيزه واضح من طرحك للمشكله انك مستعده ومرتاحه لفكرة الزواج انا مش ملاحظه انك تعبانه نفسيا ورافضه الشخص يمكن اكون خاطئه فى تصورى او ادراكى لما بين السطور لكن اللى عاوزه اقولهولك ان الزواج من غير مسيحى زنى وطبعا مؤكد فى الانجيل واضحه وصريحه الارتباط المسيحيه بمسيحى لكن اللى عاوزه الفت نظرك له ان المشكله مش انك تتجوزى ورجائك يكون ان رب المجد يسامحك ازاى هتصلى وازاى هتبنى بيت واسرة وانتى مش مصارحه جوزك بالحقيقه واطفالك هتسمحى وتقبلى يكونوا فى دين انتى بنفسك متاكده انه اخره ضلال الموضوع اكبر من فكرة زواج يا بربريه اعتقد انه ممكن ترفضى الزواج او تطلعى اى عيب فى العريس ويكون دا موقفك لحد ما ربنا يتصرف ويحلها صلى لربنا واكيد هو هيتصرف ربنا معاكى .


 

سلام لك يا أختي في المسيح، أولاً لا يُصح أن نطلق الكلام على علاته ونعممه، لأن لكل قاعدة شواذ، والله ليس بهذا الشكل الذي نُحدده، فهناك كان في الإنجيل زواج بعض الناس من وثنيين وكانوا مسيحيات آمنوا بعد ذلك فهل هذا زنى ويحتاج للزواج مرة أخرى، القديس بولس تحدث عن هذه الحالات في الرسائل.. وهل أم القديس أغسطينوس كانت متزوجة بمؤمن !!! الخ الخ، 
لا نستطيع أن نقول هذا زنى وهذا ليس زنا، فمثلاً هل كل متزوج وغير مؤمن بالمسيح يعتبر زاني لأنه لم يتزوج في الكنيسة !!!!! وهل لو آمن هل يعاد له أكليل الزواج في الكنيسة أم فقط يتم المعمودية سواء كان للزوجين أو لواحد والآخر رفض، ومع ذلك زواجهما لن يُعتبر زنا على الإطلاق، ولن يفارقوا بعض إلا لو رفض واحد الآخر ..... النعمة معك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

*افضل حل هو الزواج من مسلم عابر مثلك ..... فيكون الزواج أمام المجتمع زواج إسلامى .... وأمام الرب يكون مسيحيا .... وهذا يلزمه العماد وصلاة الأكليل *


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *افضل حل هو الزواج من مسلم عابر مثلك ..... فيكون الزواج أمام المجتمع زواج إسلامى .... وأمام الرب يكون مسيحيا .... وهذا يلزمه العماد وصلاة الأكليل *



اتمنى من كل قلبي أن يوفقك الله في مثل هذا الشخص الأمين الذي أحب الرب وسلم وأعطى له قلبه، فقادر إلهنا الحي أن يوفقك في مثل هذا الشخص آمين
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> اتمنى من كل قلبي أن يوفقك الله في مثل هذا الشخص الأمين الذي أحب الرب وسلم وأعطى له قلبه، فقادر إلهنا الحي أن يوفقك في مثل هذا الشخص آمين
> ​



*من الممكن مساعدتها فى الأمر لو ارادت ...... على الخاص*


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *افضل حل هو الزواج من مسلم عابر مثلك ..... فيكون الزواج أمام المجتمع زواج إسلامى .... وأمام الرب يكون مسيحيا .... وهذا يلزمه العماد وصلاة الأكليل *


واولادهم هيكونوا ايه
ولا هيعملوا تحديد للنسل
وبعد كده تبدا المشاكل بينهم


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> *تأجيلة و لكن الى متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عام عامان ثلاث ؟
> تأجبل المشاكل ليس حلا بل المشكل يبقى مشكل حتى مع مرور الوقت *


صلى والرب هيرشدك
وانتى لسه صغيرة 
لكن اهم شىء الصلاة
ولكن لا تحلى المشكله بمشكله اكبر 
انتظرى حتى يكلمك الرب بطريقته ولا تنسى اهم شىء الصلاة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> واولادهم هيكونوا ايه
> ولا هيعملوا تحديد للنسل
> وبعد كده تبدا المشاكل بينهم



*هذه امور نحلها لهم على الخاص ..... *


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه امور نحلها لهم على الخاص ..... *



لا يمكنني في هذا المنتدى التحدثث على الخاص لا أعرف لماذا


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> لا يمكنني في هذا المنتدى التحدثث على الخاص لا أعرف لماذا



*سنمنحك تلك الصلاحية .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طيب
> ​



*لن اتدنى لمستواك .......*


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> اتمنى من كل قلبي أن يوفقك الله في مثل هذا الشخص الأمين الذي أحب الرب وسلم وأعطى له قلبه، فقادر إلهنا الحي أن يوفقك في مثل هذا الشخص آمين
> ​



*أمين يا أخي . ربنا قادر على كل شئ​*


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سنمنحك تلك الصلاحية .....*



شكرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يونيو 2012)

ابنتى العزيزة/
ياريت تاجلى حكاية الزواج شوية وطبعا الحجج كتير مش عجينى مش مرتاحه له وهكذا ويمكنك بعد ذلك الزواج من متنصر هو فى الظاهر مسلم مثلك ولكن امام الرب هو مسيحى


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

أكيد يمكنني التأجبل كيفما أريد و لكن أنا اتحدث  عن المسقبل عند لا يمكن لى التأجيل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *و هو حتى المسيحية ، ممكن تتزوج من مسلم .. عادى يعنى
> سواء كنتى مسيحية او مسلمة ... ممكن تتزوجى من مسلم او مسيحى ... أيه المشكلة !*



*هذا بالطبع من منطلق العلمانية 

أما فى المسيحية ، فالزواج مثلما سبق وقلنا أمر الإنجيل فيه

وحتى فى الإسلام ، لا يمكن للمسيحى أن يتزوج مسلمة ، بل العكس فقط

إذن ، فما تقوله سيادتك لا وجود له لا فى المسيحية ولا فى الإسلام ، بل فى العلمانية فقط
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2012)

*الأخت الفاضلة بربرية

سيادتك لم تعرفى المسيح بعد ، ولم تدخلى كنيسة بعد -حسبما ذكرتى فى موضوعك السابق- ومع ذلك تضعين أمامك كل العراقيل الممكنة ، وكأنك تبحثين عن سبب للرفض

الذى يبحث عن الحق من أجل الحق لا يفعل هكذا

++ ثم عندى ملحوظة منذ البداية ولم أعبر عنها لعل وعسى ، وهى : ماذا تعنين بكلمة بربرية !!! لأننا نعرف أن العرب هم الذين يلقبون الأمازيغ بهذا اللقب ، وأن الأمازيغ يتضايقون جداً من تسميتهم هكذا

*


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *الأخت الفاضلة بربرية
> 
> سيادتك لم تعرفى المسيح بعد ، ولم تدخلى كنيسة بعد -حسبما ذكرتى فى موضوعك السابق- ومع ذلك تضعين أمامك كل العراقيل الممكنة ، وكأنك تبحثين عن سبب للرفض
> 
> ...




1) ليسامحك الرب على هذا الكلام 
أنا لست أبحث عن العراقيل بل هي مشاكل فعلية ارقت تفكيري فأردت مشاركتها مع أخواني ما دام الوقت في صالحي لأنه كما قلت أنت   أنا مبتدئة و لا أريد ان أخطأ في حق الرب + أريد أن أستعمل الوقت لصالح من يعرف لعلى أجد المساعدة هنا 

2) مصطلح أمازيغ أو بربر
إسم البربر عند المؤرخين قديماً وحتى الآن،لم يعرفوا كيف ومن أين أتى ليطلق على البربر، هناك من ربطه بالرومان باللفظ (barbari) أي القوم المتوحشين الهمج، أو الذين لا يفهم كلامهم، وهناك من ربطه بالعرب وقال أن أول استعماله أتى بعد الغزو العربي لإفريقيا، ربما بسبب أعجمية اللغة الأمازيغية حسب قول بعض المؤرخين العرب من قول: ما أكثر بربرتكم و هو الغالب
و نجد صدى ذلك في ما قاله العلامة ابن خلدون
" ولغتهم من الرطانة الأعجمية متميزة بنوعها، وهي التي اختصوا من أجلها بهذا الاسم .
يقال: إن أفريقش بن قيس بن صيفي من ملوك التبابعة لما غزا المغرب وأفريقية، وقتل الملك جرجيس وبنى المدن والأمصار، وباسمه زعموا سميت أفريقية لما رأى هذا الجيل من الأعاجم وسمع رطانتهم ووعى اختلافها وتنوعها تعجب من ذلك وقال: ما أكثر بربرتكم فسموا بالبربر. والبربرة بلسان العرب هي اختلاط الأصوات غير المفهومة. ومنه يقال بربر الأسد إذا زأر بأصوات غير مفهومة."

الجزء السادس / ص 116 ـ 117

و ليس هناك اختلاف بين اللفظين أمازيغ أو برير فالأثنان يعنيان السكان الأصليين لشمال افريقيا
ومن يقلقه الأسم فله أسباب تاريخية تخصه وحده أما أنا فأرى أن التسميتين فيهما  أخذ و رد من قبل المؤرخين فلا شئ ثابت
لذلك أعيد لا فرق بينما فالأثنان يعنيان السكان الأصليين لشمال افريقيا
و السلام​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2012)

*نعم توجد التسميتان ، الأهالى يسمون أنفسهم أمازيغ ، والمحتلون للبلد يسمونهم بربر

ولكن الشيئ المعروف هو أن الأمازيغ يرفضون تسميتهم بربر 

والغريب أن يدعى أحد أنه بربرى ، هذا كل ما فى الأمر

++ أما بخصوص البحث عن التعقيدات ، فما قلته هو أن الباحث عن الحق لا تشغله الخسارئر المادية ، بقدر حبه الدفين لمعرفة الحقيقة ، ثم بعد ذلك فليحدث ما يحدث

أما أن تكون البداية هكذا ، فأمر مثير للإستغراب

++ ولكن ذلك كله لا يمنع من أننا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال
*


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *نعم توجد التسميتان ، الأهالى يسمون أنفسهم أمازيغ ، والمحتلون للبلد يسمونهم بربر
> 
> ولكن الشيئ المعروف هو أن الأمازيغ يرفضون تسميتهم بربر
> 
> ...



*بدايتي عادية لأني أريد معرفة كل شئ ليس الا و أن كان هناك حل فيامرحبا و ان لم يكت فالرب معي فلا عيب من المحاولة 

لا لا معلوماتك خاطئة الذين يرفوضون تسمية البربر يتسببون بأن تسمية البربر تسمية خارجية , و لكن أمازيغ تسمية خارجية أيضا و هي تعني الرجل المتدين كلها تسميات و كل يختار ما يعجبه وأما أعجبني "البربر" لأنه يعني الصوت العالى و أنا  أحب أن يكون الصوت العالى رمزا لأعتزازي بديني كلها رمزيات و السلام *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2012)

*


بربرية قال:






أعجبني "البربر" لأنه يعني الصوت العالى و أنا  أحب أن يكون الصوت العالى رمزا لأعتزازي بديني كلها رمزيات و السلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا مدخل جديد مختلف تماماً عن مدخلك السابق

ولك كل الحق فى الإعتزاز بدينك أياً كان 

وإعجابك بصوته العالى هو أمر شخصى ، فمما لا شك فيه أن البعض يعجب بأشياء يعتبرها غيرهم نقائصاً 

بل إن البعض يعجبون بما فى دينهم من خداع وكذب وتضليل وإستغفال للناس (ويسمونه بالمعاريض) 
بل إن البعض يعجبون بما فى دينهم من تحليل للحرام (مثل زواج المتعة التى مارسها رسوله وصحابته)، ويعتبرونه بحبوحة وتسهيل والدين يُسر لا عُسر

+++ ولكننا فى كل هذه الأحوال ، نتعامل من منطلق خدمة الحق والحقيقة ، ونرحب بكل من يسألنا أياً كان
*


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> هذا مدخل جديد مختلف تماماً عن مدخلك السابق
> 
> ...



أنا مسيحية يا أخي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2012)

[COLOR="Red" قال:
			
		

> [/COLOR]بربرية;3204526]
> 
> أنا مسيحية يا أخي



*
إزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هى المسيحية بتاعة الصوت العالى والإعتزاز بالصوت العالى !!!!!!

وبعدين أنت فى مداخلات سابقة قلت أنك مازلت تدرس  !!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## christina 45 (8 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> إزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> هى المسيحية بتاعة الصوت العالى والإعتزاز بالصوت العالى !!!!!!
> ...



صوت العالى يعني يكون ايماني بالمسيح أعلى صوت في داخلى و في العالم 
أنصحك أن تقرأ قصتي لأنك تسقط على أجوبة و أنت لا تعرف عني شئ بل مجرد أحكام مسبقة
 قصتي رابطها في الأسفل 
سلام رب السلام


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2012)

*نكتفي بهذا القدر من المشاركات *

*للخروج عن أصل الموضوع *

.


----------

